# If you build it...



## jdunphy (Apr 24, 2007)

... they will post photos!

Crits/comments appreciated!


----------



## terri (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey, I really like the angle on the first one - interesting lighting, too, catching those strands of curly hair. :thumbup: 

The second image has great texture appeal, but aside from that it doesn't do a whole lot for me, or #3. The last one, again, I like the angle and the way you played with DOF. 

The first one is my fave from the series!


----------



## Garrentee (Apr 24, 2007)

The last one is amazing!!!

I love the DOF and the way it lets your imagination run wild...well done on this series!!

garrentee


----------



## gmarquez (Apr 24, 2007)

I like the texture on the second one, and Garrentee is right about DOF on the last one.  Good work!


----------

